# TraMaI's Art Gallery!



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, I just wanted a place I could post some stuff I've done. It's not all that good but meh. Tell me what ya think!











Sig I made yesterday. Impossible to find good stocks of some people :\











Thats all I have right now, but I'm in a graphic design class so I'll be making more daily. I use cs3 for all of my work. I have more stuff but most of the work I do is music related.

EDIT: my bad about the massiveness of my sig. I save everything to 300 res :\


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

II like your style, but you REALLY need to work on the cutting out part. But other than that, very nice work.

EDIT: I had to resize it because it was freakin massive.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha I know those ones are really crappily cut out. THey were hard to find good stocks of that I could cut them out cleanly. Plus I threw the sig together in like, 30 minutes. The Avatar is a bit more well done I think. I'll be making the sig better tomorrow because I have absolutely nothing to do in class lol


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread is restored


----------

